#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [照片] [惡搞][怪實驗]虎毒不食子

## 狼王白牙



----------


## ocarina2112

上面泛著明顯的螢光~@@

不知道是加了哪牌的洗衣粉下去洗的XD

雖然每家的洗衣粉多少都會加
可是聽說O蘭的螢光劑加最多
不知道是不是真的~@@

----------


## 契

這個嘛... 
這樣算詐欺嗎? 
----------------------------- 
其實大型貓科動物 
很少有殺嬰行為 
當然，獅子例外 
------------------------------ 
以前看過的一則新聞 
中國某個地方(太久了忘記了) 
有一隻豹和一隻豬生活在一起 
而且還相安無事 

原因是 
豬的皮太厚了 
豹的爪子根本傷不到它 XD 
再多次嘗試失敗後 
這隻豹就打消了把那隻豬變成每位佳餚的念頭

----------


## LSI狼

只要從小就在一起生活，應該就不會認為旁邊那位就是未來的食物~~

----------


## 瘋虎

豬身上的老虎皮哪來的阿=口=?
不會是母老虎的小老虎身上的八= ="[老虎愛好者~"~]
如果是的話.....母老虎大概把豬當成以死去的小虎了吧= =......XD

----------


## sanari

小豬穿著虎紋套裝．．．
可是我覺得，當老虎肚子餓了還是會吃了他們吧．．．
或是那老虎是標本之類的．．．
也可能是合成照．．．
大家看看就好了

----------


## 狼王白牙

印象中是泰國動物園想出來的 "異獸雜居" 點子

挖哈.. 自己貼的圖,結果真的老虎的臉越看越可愛.. 
忍不住多看幾眼 X3 

某個地方的動物園遊客總是驚嘆獅子跟羊躺臥在一起睡覺, 
實情是..萬一被吃掉了,就再放一隻羊進去

----------


## 羅傑

真的假的0.0
這樣就可以騙過嗎XD||||

----------


## 小韋

其實大家看了以後以為是不可能的，或者是惡搞...可是－　－|||
這是真實故事~這個我同事也都知道...恩@@"上次好像有人也發過類似文
因該是同一張~~~只是想讓大家知道~這並非惡搞，是有內情滴!!!
 :Rolling Eyes:  
上次有獸發表的吃草老虎http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=14980
其實是同一隻@@"↓他的來源，別再搞錯嚕。
http://tw.myblog.yahoo.com/jw!Hah8pRqYHxLZLtUkWcJwAvar.b41/article?mid=10883#10899

----------


## 亞多士

嗯...
原來...
只要穿個老虎皮就可以跟老虎睡...  :onion_56:  
哪天試試看吧！！（XD...  :onion_36:  ）

----------


## 黃色笨蛋

好像有聽過類似的事情耶
不過穿上虎皮衣也太.....了吧
要是哪天小豬不小心脫下來
那就死定了.........

----------


## 楓葉飄落

超可愛的！！

很喜歡耶...但要是虎皮衣掉下來...

應該不會怎樣吧ˊˋ

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

讓豬吃老虎的奶！
這樣好像有些浪費！
畢竟那些是珍貴的虎奶！
多數是母豬餵小虎！
為甚麼這次是母虎餵小豬？

----------


## 幻滅之犬

老虎睡覺的臉好可愛喔
豬身上穿的衣服去哪買的
我也要買一件給我自己穿
(我穿起來因該很帥)(自戀中)

----------


## 鵺影

不知道我們也穿著虎紋皮衣進去會怎樣...XD

(可能三秒內被KO...囧rz

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

搞不好這種方法真的可行唷

從小就與老虎接觸長大之後老虎習慣之後自然不會變成老虎的食物

不過....豬身上的虎皮應該終身都不能拆下來吧XD

----------

